# Brain scans at the Dr. Amen Clinic



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi this is my first time posting a thread if it's in the wrong spot or something else I apologize.

Has anyone gone to the Amen Clinic & recieved the brain scans?

If you have & were recommended or prescribed something as a result of your scans, did it help? 

Maybe no-one here yet has. Regardless thank you for your time.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What are these brain scans? Do they tell you something about the way your brain functions?

Sorry, I just have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> What are these brain scans? Do they tell you something about the way your brain functions?
> 
> Sorry, I just have no idea what you're talking about.


Hi yeah

Dr. Amen's a psychiatrist who does brain scans that show blood flow & activity level throughout the brain.

If an area is overstimulated or understimulated it causes you to think & act diff.than you normally would.

So if you know what area is not functioning properly and how (to much activity or not enough)
He can tell you what exercises,food,supplements or prescription will fix that area to a healthy/normal balance.

You can rescan later & see if working as well as hopefully see results in your life.

I think he's scanned about 50,000 now. Healthy,drug addicted,alsheimer,injured,add,anxiety,depression to compare from.





http://www.amenclinics.com/


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I suspect it would be far more than I'd be willing to pay.

Wonder if I'm such an oddity that any researcher would be interesting in literally looking inside my head for free simply to see what the hell in going on in there, because it may be interesting enough for an article in some scientific journal.


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

On a PBS telethon he mentions the cost & I want to say it was like $2500 initial scan & consultaion & if you want additional scans was like $850. 

So if that's correct $3350 to $4200 you could be scanned , advised & followed up scan a time or two.

It's enough not to want to throw away but pretty cheap *IF* it WILL fix or help FIX YOU. 

I've given 10's of thousands to charities that wound up to be scamsters & on other things that have not helped me like dating (to be fair though saholds me back there.) 
But like they say if you keep doing what you've been doing you'll keep getting what you've been getting. 
So many things would be worth it if it works. 

Such as I spent a decade with a partial cause I used to try to be evel knievel & succeeded by busting several teeth one time. 
I finally went to the top cosmetic dentist here & paid $30,000 to get a bunch of implants. 
It was a investment in myself that will last a lifetime. 
Why be willing to spend $20,000 or more on a car you'll have 5 yrs or loses its value but not on your body or mind that is with you your entire life?
That's what I figure anyway.  
Instead of the 6 million $ man I'm the $30,000 man. dunt dunt dunt dunt da da I got/kept one of them xrays of my 11 titanium screws to. They drill & screw'em in your jaw bone. I think the xrays kinda cool.


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> ...
> Wonder if I'm such an oddity that any researcher would be interesting in literally looking inside my head for free simply to see what the hell in going on in there, because it may be interesting enough for an article in some scientific journal.


Yeah but probably only the old fashioned way ... with a scapel.  jk sorta
They did Einstein & others like that.


----------



## koigal (May 8, 2009)

*amen clinic*

I'm just back from the Amen Clinic in Tacoma Wa and believe it is money well spent.They take a very intense history, and the do 2 scans.One where you do a concentration exercise followed by the scan and next day one after relaxing.A radio isotope with a very short hall life is injected before each scan.
.The scan takes about 15 minutes and the next day My husband and I met with the Doc who explained the results and way the brain works and why antideppresants haven't helped my long term depressionHe then reccomended a course of action quite different from any previous one.(I've tried 8-10 different antidepressants over the years with varying success)The scans showed a head injury from childhood and that I have ADD.In about a month I'll go back for a followup and any necessary "tweeking" of my treatment.
Talking to others in the waiting room was really interesting as they were from all over and all had tried many things before .One lady met a fellow who had four family members treated at the Clinic with different things and different treatments with success so I'm very hopeful.Was it money well spent?For me definately.Would I do it again Absolutely.We're saving to take my doughter as soon as we can as she has ADD


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank You Very Much koigal for feedback on your experience. It sounds very encouraging & like you said worth the investment/money. I hope you find success with your recommended treatment. Again thank you very much. I kind of figured there probably was noone here who had tried it. I'm glad to find out otherwise.


----------



## J0N (May 7, 2010)

koigal said:


> I'm just back from the Amen Clinic in Tacoma Wa and believe it is money well spent.They take a very intense history, and the do 2 scans.One where you do a concentration exercise followed by the scan and next day one after relaxing.A radio isotope with a very short hall life is injected before each scan.
> .The scan takes about 15 minutes and the next day My husband and I met with the Doc who explained the results and way the brain works and why antideppresants haven't helped my long term depressionHe then reccomended a course of action quite different from any previous one.(I've tried 8-10 different antidepressants over the years with varying success)The scans showed a head injury from childhood and that I have ADD.In about a month I'll go back for a followup and any necessary "tweeking" of my treatment.
> Talking to others in the waiting room was really interesting as they were from all over and all had tried many things before .One lady met a fellow who had four family members treated at the Clinic with different things and different treatments with success so I'm very hopeful.Was it money well spent?For me definately.Would I do it again Absolutely.We're saving to take my doughter as soon as we can as she has ADD


I was wondering how your experience with Amen in Tacoma was; were you satisfied with the report and follow up?

Thanks


----------



## occamsrazor (Jun 18, 2009)

I had this done about 5 years ago in Colorado. It was called a SPECT scan (edit: single photon emission computed tomography) it's a new kind of functional MRI that maps the bloodflow of the brain when it's in action.

Overall, I have mixed feelings about the whole experience. To be fair, they did say that this wasn't a concrete science and that the scan really only gives them evidence on which to make kind of educated guesses. But I was kind of dissapointed that the results were so vague for my scan.

They said a bunch of different things, that I had imbalanced activity in my hypothalamus, suggesting an "Atypical cyclical disorder." I still can't quite figure out what that means. Also they pointed out low activity in the temporal lobes and the cerebellum, about which they said, "these types of patterns are believed to be consistent with autistic spectrum disorders." Also they showed some spots where I had gotten hit by a bat when I was a kid, and some diffuse cerebral cortex damage, probably from drinking way too much in college.

That's probably more information than you wanted to know, but that's the kind of results they give. They're careful to keep reiterating that it's all pretty theoretical and they can't pinpoint mental disorders with razor-sharp precision yet.

Also, if you're like me, you can start to obsess about this stuff. They gave me a binder of all the images, and every once in a while I flip through it and start freaking out about how messed up my brain is.

All that being said, it did give some good ideas about what kind of things to focus on going forward. (I had no idea that I was kind of autistic before-hand, it has helped explain a lot of parts of my personality.) Also, it is just really, really, really, really cool technology to be able to take a look at how your brain works from the inside.

So sorry this post turned out to be so long, *the bottom line is: if you are completely confused about where to start (concerning what disorders you might have, what your learning strengths and weaknesses are) then this can definitely point you in the right direction. But if you already have a pretty solid idea what you have, it might be a waste of money. (Though you still get a cool binder with a color-coded map of your brain )*


----------



## erica123456 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Amen Clinic*

Hi- has anyone gone to this clinic? can you please email me I would like to know your results. i am thinking about going but I wanted to get more feedback about the treatment .
Thanks


----------



## mhays (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi- has anyone gone to this clinic? can you please email me I would like to know your results. i am thinking about going but I wanted to get more feedback about the treatment .
Thanks


----------



## citigal (Aug 23, 2013)

*Amen Clinic*

I wanted to share my experience with the Amen Clinic. My husband and I went there two years ago after he had spent four years trying to convince me to go. I didn't want to spend that kind of money. However, looking back now, we both would tell you it was the best money we ever spent. My anxiety level is way, way down. I am more functional than I have been in years (in all aspects of my life). The tears, confusion, isolation, cycles of despair and general sense of being lost -* gone!* Over the past two years I have had three telephone consults with the psychiatrist I saw at the Clinic as we have had to tweek the supplements - remove some and add others.
When I first saw the psychiatrist (after the brain scans) I was less than thrilled with my diagnosis - I had more syndromes than I had thought I was dealing with - _and_ my brain was extremely hyperactive. Subsequently, however, as I have taken the supplements and the one prescription given to me, things have significantly calmed down and my life has continued to improve. While I wouldn't call the whole process a 'quick' fix, I have to say that I felt relief with the first supplement I took, and that has continued pretty much until now. 
Change your brain, change your life!


----------

